# The Best possible TV / Video Capture Card



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 4, 2007)

AFAIK such a technology for good hardware encoding and decoding provided by the MPG480 based chipsets is available only in spy cams or a handful of specialized capture cards provided by Taiwanese manufacturers like
www.yuan.com.tw
www.palit.com.tw
www.lifeview.com.tw

*Product in question*
Yuan EZDVX / MPG480
*www.yuan.com.tw/en/products/images/155_pic_mpg480.jpg


*This is really revolutionary in providing MPEG 1/2/4 hardware encoding AND decoding !!!!!!!!! Also notice the support for several video and audio VBR/CBR bitrates. Also, it has Analogue In for capturing from your camcorder, smartphone, VHS/VCR*

*Product Website*
*www.yuan.com.tw/en/products/vdo_mpg480.html


```
Real time Hardware MPEG-4, 2 & 1 Encoder/Decoder
	Digital video recording in MPEG4, Divx ®, MPEG2 / DVD, and MPEG1/ VCD
	Save hard disc space with MPEG4 Compression (22.5Kb/s to 15Mb/s)
	High quality video capture and editing
	Make your videos as DVD, VCD, SVCD and miniDVD
	
	

 
PCI TV and video recorder with hardware MPEG4 CODEC
	
	PCI 2.1 MPEG4 Encoder/Decoder card
	Records DVD-quality video on PC (720x480-NTSC, 720x576-PAL)
	Digital video recording, directly capture from video source (such as TV, VCR, DVD, Camcorder, etc.) into MPEG1, MPEG2, MPEG4, Divx®, AVI and WMV file
	Supports VCD, SVCD, DVD, and A/V split capture format
	Full band air and cable TV tuner, supports NTSC, PAL, or SECAM tuner system
	Supports TV Stereo/SAP sound for NTSC (USA/JAPAN) or European (NICAM/A2)
	Provides the daily/weekly reservation-recording schedule
	Time-shifting function, simultaneously watch and record the TV program with immediate replay and pause
	Transfer video to big screen TV (video-out)
	Video Input: Composite video, S video, and Coaxial RF (TV tuner)
	Video bite rate: DVD 1~9, MPEG-2 1~15Mbit/sec, SVCD 2~2.5Mbit/sec VCD 1.15Mbit/sec, MPEG-1 0.5~8Mbit/sec, and MPEG-4 22.5Kb/s to 15Mb/s

Specifications
Video
Bus
Interface 	PCI 2.1 compatible
MPEG
Encoder 	Capture
Resolution 	DVD : (720x480-NTSC, 720x576-PAL)
MPEG4 :
(720x480 / 640x480 / 480x480 / 352x240 – NTSC)
(720x576 / 640x576 / 480x576 / 352x288 – PAL)
MPEG2 :
(720x480 / 640x480 / 480x480 / 352x240 – NTSC)
(720x576 / 640x576 / 480x576 / 352x288 – PAL)
SVCD : (480x480-NTSC, 480x576-PAL)
VCD : (352x240-NTSC, 352x288-PAL)
MPEG1 : (352x240-NTSC, 352x288-PAL)
Video bit rate 	MPEG4 : 22.5Kb/s to 15Mb/s, Default 2Mbps (CBR, VBR)
DVD : 1~9Mbit/sec, Default 6Mbps (CBR, VBR)
MPEG-2 : 1~15Mbit/sec, Default 6Mbps (CBR, VBR)
SVCD : 2~2.5Mbit/sec, Default 2.4Mbps (CBR)
VCD : 1.15Mbit/sec, Default 1.15Mbps (CBR)
MPEG1 : 0.5~8Mbit/sec, Default 5Mbps (CBR)
*CBR = Constant Bit Rate
*VBR = Variable Bit Rate
Audio bit rate 	192/ 224/ 384 Kbit/sec
Audio sample 	32/ 44.1/ 48 KHz
Input 	Must use attached 4-in-1 video input cable
Video 	Composite video in- RCA jack
S video in – Mini Din connector
Audio 	R/L Audio in -2 RCA jacks
Output 	Must use attached 4-in-1 video output cable
Video 	Composite video out - RCA jack
S video out – Mini Din connector
Audio 	R/L Audio out-2 RCA jacks
TV Tuner   	TV Channel 	CATV
UHF/VHF
RF Input 	Coaxial RF (F-connector)
TV Audio 	MTS (Optional)
IR
(Optional) 	Remote Control 	Infrared Remote Control
Dimension 	Encoder Card 	152(W) x 107(H) mm

System Requirements
	
	CPU: 400MHz or higher Intel Pentium II/Intel Celeron /AMD K6-2
	OS: Window 98SE/ Windows ME / Windows 2000/ Windows XP
	System memory: 128MB
	Disk Space: 600MB for DVD encoder driver and bundled Software / 8M~15MB per minute for recording the video
	Graphic card: 800x600, Director X 8.0 compatible Graphic card
	Sound card: AC97 compatible PCI sound card
	CD-RW or DVD R/W: For burning Video CD and DVD
	Interface: one available PCI Slot

Package Contents
	
	DVD Encoder Card
	Video Input Cable
	AC Adapter
	Remote Control
	DVD Encoder user’s manual
	DVD Encoder driver disc (Including CyberLink® Power DVD™ XP)
	CyberLink® Power Producer™ DE disc
```

Check videohelp for comparisons:
*www.videohelp.com/capturecards.php?CaptureCardRead=400#comments



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> According to discussions with my pal shantanu_webmaster
> 
> the tv 480: is ₨4,860 ($110);
> 
> ...



*Now, I really wish to buy one of these.
The problem being, I cannot find much info about this product anywhere other than the manufacturer's website.
i.e. No info about driver support, vista/MCE compatibilty, linux drivers/mythtv support, BeyondTV, SageTV support (???).
Where can I buy this.?????????
Is it available at circuitcity/bestbuy/compusa stores or for shipping or in Lamington Road/Nehru Place etc. or do I wait for some1 to go to Taiwan for getting me one???  *

Moreso, I am surely going to get a Microsoft MCE remote beanbag if it is determined that it supports Vista Media Center out of the box.

Note.:
I have read high and large about TV tuners to know that this is it.
It could only get better if such a solution existed with the dual analogue TV Tuners so as I could have PIP or simultaneous recording with Live TV. ( Any one?)
If anyone can suggest me some dealers in India, I will be greatly obliged.
Also, any one who has had some experience with this card?
 I know it will be easier to get  a Hauppauge / ATI / Pixelview / Compro Video mate / Pinnacle etc. but whither thefunctionality?

EVERYONE READY FOR  A SERIOUS DISCUSSION.

Ho hum.


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 4, 2007)

Pinnacle real GOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## shantanu (Mar 4, 2007)

Yuan EZDVX / MPG480
 is real good for you !!! if you can get it from US... else in india Pinnacle is best...

Media center compatiblity in Pinnacle MCe and in Yuan EZDVX / MPG480
are both equal and its very good in quallity.. the only -ve aspect is of service .. how you will get that


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2007)

Check this out..

*www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/as/...PCTV+Analog+PVR+(cable_antenna)/PCTV+110i.htm

Has every thing you said.....


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 5, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Check this out..
> 
> *www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/as/...PCTV+Analog+PVR+(cable_antenna)/PCTV+110i.htm
> 
> Has every thing you said.....



thanks for the reply guys.

errrr... it appears that the pinnacle one doesn't have a DECODER.
The one I mention has decoders for MPEG1,2&4. i.e. you can use a computer with very less cpu power (see the sys req for the card i mention...you may even run that at PII 200Mhz. Helps in your HTPC confg.)
btw, there are several tv cards with hardware MPEG 4 encoding, but very few with decoding.
Hauppauge has the PVR350 with MPEG2 encoding and decoding but no MPEG4. they are a well known brand but the video quality is not upto the mark. The only reason I personally would buy  a Haupauge will be for myth tv.

@shantanu
is it available at *best buy, compUSA, circuit city stores*?
I can have another friend RMA the thingy if perchance it is not upto the mark.
Also, how much is the MCE remote separately in India with the IR receiver and blaster?


----------

